# pregnant cat stopped eating



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

if you remember i took in a cat that was dumped with her kittens in a cardboard box. she turned out to be pregnant again. over the last couple of days i have felt like 'tapping' or 'popping' on my hand when i stroke her tummy. (that's the only way i can describe it) today i noticed that there are lots of lumps - all shapes and sizes on her tummy (mainly on her sides). she has been cleaning her nipples and tummy all day virtually but i have noticed that she has not wanted much food at all - she has been eating loads recently. i think the last meal she had was about 11am today which is very unusual for her. does any of this mean she is closer to giving birth than i thought. i thought she was possibly 2 weeks or so away from having the kittens. her kittens that were dumped with her will be approx 11 weeks old this week which means she must have got caught really quickly after having them. is there anything i should be looking out for, or that i need to do. i have a birthing box prepared which she goes into quite regularly and she is very very loving. she slept all day yesterday but she is following me around today.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i wouldnt like to say really. one of my queens had her kitten whilst eating her dinner and the others stopped eating. look for the milk on the teats, i find this the best way to tell.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she has now been a bit sick - like bile (sorry for being graphic) is this a sign or should i be concerned about illness. she doesn't appear ill in any way. she seems agitated and is following me around but i've never had to deal with this so i don't want to do things wrong. sorry for being a pain, asking all these questions.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She could be following you about because she needs you to be with her when she gives birth. I have to sit with my girls the whole time (several hours before they actually give birth) or they will follow me.
One of my girls goes off her food a few days before hand. I don't think the being sick is much to worry about and if she has felt a little off that may be the reason for not eating. I don't think you have long to wait though.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> She could be following you about because she needs you to be with her when she gives birth. I have to sit with my girls the whole time (several hours before they actually give birth) or they will follow me.
> One of my girls goes off her food a few days before hand. I don't think the being sick is much to worry about and if she has felt a little off that may be the reason for not eating. I don't think you have long to wait though.


thanks for that. i was worried in case she may be ill rather than the birth getting closer - but she doesn't seem ill, just wanting to be near us. she turns her nose up at all the food even some fresh chicken that she has been offered. she normally eats everything in sight lol. i think this may be coming quicker than i had originally thought. i was sure she would have a couple of weeks to go but maybe they will arrive sooner


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

your not being a pain...we are all here to help the best we can so any questions please do ask.
sickness is nothing to worry about, one of my girls is sick every day all through her pregnancy and right up until after the birth. keep a watch on her as she may need some reassurance from you.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> your not being a pain...we are all here to help the best we can so any questions please do ask.
> sickness is nothing to worry about, one of my girls is sick every day all through her pregnancy and right up until after the birth. keep a watch on her as she may need some reassurance from you.


thanks. that makes me feel a lot better. now if it had been guinea pigs giving birth i know what i am doing - not through breeding i might add. just through rescuing pregnant ones. i do not like pigs going through pregnancy - it is way too dangerous at times. but cats, i have always had them but never a pregnant one - they have always been spayed/neutered


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, I have a girl due friday and she has been sick a few times today, just bile, but a lot of it. This is normal for her in early pregnancy and late pregnancy. I was the same in my pregnancies too. 

It's possible she is imminant, but I wouldn't be worried if she goes another week or so. They sometimes seem just about to drop but go several days longer than you expect. I'd try to be at home as much as you can from now on though as they don't always give any signs before labour.

The following around is a sign of imminant delivery with my girls and look out for frequent trips to the litter tray the day before. Saying that I have had labour commence with no sign at all and the first kitten born half an hour later. 

Please do keep asking questions, we'll do what we can to help of course.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Alaskacat said:


> Hi, I have a girl due friday and she has been sick a few times today, just bile, but a lot of it. This is normal for her in early pregnancy and late pregnancy. I was the same in my pregnancies too.
> 
> It's possible she is imminant, but I wouldn't be worried if she goes another week or so. They sometimes seem just about to drop but go several days longer than you expect. I'd try to be at home as much as you can from now on though as they don't always give any signs before labour.
> 
> ...


thankyou. i'm so glad i found this forum as i haven't got a clue really. you have all been a great help since i took her in. she is still pregnant this morning - still not eaten anything but she hasn't been for a wee either since about 6pm last night. is this anything to be concerned about as she was doing huge wee's up until then.


----------



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks for asking. she's still sitting here getting fatter she started eating again the following morning but she seems to be eating smaller amounts more often now. i have no idea when she is due as when i took her in she was already pregnant. if she has another couple of weeks to go she will be huge. does it mean that the bigger she is the more kittens she will have?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not always, no. Sometimes they can be carrying only a few kittens but have loads of fluid, sometimes they can be big because they have loads. you just can't tell.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Not always, no. Sometimes they can be carrying only a few kittens but have loads of fluid, sometimes they can be big because they have loads. you just can't tell.


i'm praying she only has a couple then my OH might let me keep them. i can't stand the thought of them going somewhere else. mind you he is such a big softy with the cats that he probably won't be able to let them go either she had three in the litter that she was dumped with


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Be careful you don't end up with too many!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Be careful you don't end up with too many!


you can never have too much of a good thing
my neighbours cat has given birth to 6 kittens today. she has no idea what she is going to do with them. to be honest, she has annoyed me. her cat is about 18 months old if that and this is her 2nd litter. her last lot were born in april. she simply couldn't be bothered to get her spayed. tabitha will be spayed as soon as she can after having the kittens. so many are born that needn't be. then they end up homeless or ill treated. these are 'normal moggys' not pedigrees so there is no need for it. she just hasn't got a clue


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

poor thing, im lucky if i have one litter at that age but 2 is shocking. i hope she will be spayed now.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> poor thing, im lucky if i have one litter at that age but 2 is shocking. i hope she will be spayed now.


she said she will be spayed this time but she had the voucher off cats protection twice and never got round to doing anything about it!! she was in the front street about 3 hours after they were born yesterday showing them off to the neighbours. the woman has no brains:mad2:


----------

